# September Challenge Photos - "Luminance"...Congrat



## TwistMyArm

You people were busy this month. I recieved a total of 37 photos this challenge and here they are; September Photos!

There are 37 awesome photos in all. The photos are all titled (Photo 1 through Photo 37) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Date" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Copermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Corry

Wow...tough choice.  Man I wish my computer hadn't gone down two days ago.  All I have now is the computer at work, so I couldn't submit!


----------



## Artemis

Im not saying which is mine, but I have no chance, some damn good photos here.


----------



## Sk8man

i vote for ##

- aha! a first clue! it's a 2 digits number!
- no it's not, it could be also 0#...
- hmm... complicated...


----------



## vonnagy

damn, this is one of the best turnouts i've seen! good work photographers!


----------



## vonnagy

funny, i think i've seen a couple of the pics here posted before, albeit a while ago. i also recognise a couple of the photographers by their style/themes 8)


----------



## Artemis

LOL..All i recognize is talent, and lack of in my case hehehe  good work everyone


----------



## Lula

Wow :shock: Some many good pics.......

Great


----------



## mentos_007

yeah I agree! Loads of great shots - and yes, I see some pictures that look quite simmilar to the ones posted here before...


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

I was just happy to see mine posted. I know there was no "cull to 20" this month, but it was still kinda nice.


----------



## mentos_007

vote for me, vote for me huhuh  kidding


----------



## MDowdey

well im not kidding!! vote for mine!!!! ive never won anything in my life!


m d


----------



## mentos_007

hey! So if we are talking in this way:
VOTE FOR MENTOS!

MENTOS FOR WINNER


----------



## MDowdey

yeah she would make a better winner than me anyways  



vote for mentos!
"the fresh maker"

md


----------



## BLS

Okay, I give up.  How do I view the entires?

I hope the answer is complicated so I won't feel so dumb.


----------



## MDowdey

BLS said:
			
		

> Okay, I give up.  How do I view the entires?
> 
> I hope the answer is complicated so I won't feel so dumb.




sorry bro...go up to the first entry and youll see a link that says "septembers photo's"  


md


----------



## LizM

http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=42


----------



## ferny

I hate it when people shamelessly beg for votes. It's disgusting. You should be ashamed of yourselves.




Besides, I voted for myself. :mrgreen:

*does the "I've got one vote" dance*


----------



## BLS

Never mind. I found them.  Missed them at first because the color of the link "September Photos" doesn't stand out on my monitor.


----------



## Lula

ferny said:
			
		

> I hate it when people shamelessly beg for votes. It's disgusting. You should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I voted for myself. :mrgreen:
> 
> *does the "I've got one vote" dance*


 :LOL:  :LOL:


----------



## Artemis

Me to...but no ones voted for mine...lol good job whoever is 20 and 33


----------



## matthew robertson

Nobody voted for mine, either -- including me.  I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who found it impossible to articulate the "Luminance" theme.  There are some great photos in the competition, and hopefully when the theme is "Chrominance", they'll be resubmitted.


----------



## maheanuu

I know the Luminance Theme is closed, and I have been away for a couple of weeks, but would love to view all the entries...  I see nothing other than the list of photos with a place to vote...  No thumbnails or anything 

What am I not doing???


----------



## Chase

There was a link in the first post, but its hard to tell due to the color scheme....

Click here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=42


----------



## Corry

LizM said:
			
		

> http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=42



Click on that to view the photos, then the poll is at the top of this page.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Congrats has to go out to Woodlark this month. Woodlark submitted photo 33, which received 9 votes. 
Woodlark is a new member to the forum so congrats and welcome!


----------



## hobbes28

Congrats!!!! and Welcome!!!!


----------



## ferny

Congratulations. 

And please, dish some dirt on that photo. How did you shoot it?


----------



## craig

Congratulations Woodlark!!! Excellent capture.


----------



## Lula

Congrats! 8)


----------



## LizM

Nice shot Woodlark!!


----------



## maheanuu

I agree whole heartedly...  Great balance


----------



## mentos_007

congrats!!!!  mine had only(?) 4 votes (or maybe too many)


----------



## anua

congrats!!!


----------



## craig

Where is this Woodlark? I would like to read some details.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Congrats Woodlark.  

(I'm dead happy I got 3 votes!)


----------



## mad_malteaser

Who's was Photo 24. I thought that one was beautiful!! Well, they all were actually. Congrats to Woodlark, and well done to everyone who took part. I'm still thinking about how to approach this months subject!


----------



## Artemis

Congrats, loosing isnt so bad when I know it was to that Great photo!


----------

